# Alith Anar's Warriors of Nagarythe



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to another of my project logs - this one doesn't spell the end of my Dark Elves, but intends to supplement it when I get sick of painting spikes and scales! I couldn't shift some High Elves I've had knocking around for a long while, but couldn't see them lay unloved either. 

Not being able to bring myself to paint 'proper' High Elves, I've gone for a dark and broody Nagarythe-based forced, 2000pts, lead by the Shadow King Alith Anar. For anyone interested in the list, it's here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33461

Lots of archers, Shadow Warriors and Swordmasters at it's heart, supplemented by some spears, 2 mages, a noble and a couple of Bolt Throwers. 

*The Theme:

*Reading Malekith and 2 older High Elf army books has revealed a bit more about the theme of Nagarythe - dark tinted armour, black, silver, grey, dark haired folks. They paint their shields black, black banners, expect to see images of moons and stars and several runes:

Arhain: shadows, night
Quyl Isha: mourning for lost children, endurance, sorrow
Cynath: chill, death, silence, lonliness
Senlui: swiftness, accuracy
Thalui: hatred or vengeance

*Colour Scheme:

*Using boltgun metal and mithril silver as a base for the armour, highlighted by mithril. Black and grey robes, white trim. Pale flesh, dark eyes (if I can do it) grey, silver/blond, black hair, purple gems. Some dark blues. Bases will be temple ruins, Tor Anlec ruins. Hoping to pick up some resin bases either slate or temple ruins. 

*Test Model:

*I stripped this Elf Ranger model from around 1995. He's still a WIP, with work to be done on the metallics, the gems, white trim and the face (especially the eyes and hair). 




























*Progress:*
*
Complete
Primed/started
Assembled
Boxed
Shopping List*

*Lords:*
Alith Anar

*Heroes:*
Mage
Mage
Noble

*Core:*
15x Spearmen, FC
12x Archers 
12x Archers 

*Special:*
10x Shadow Warriors
10x Shadow Warriors, Shadow Walker
10x Swordmasters, FC
10x Swordmasters, FC

*Rare:*
Bolt Thrower
Bolt Thrower


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a nice start.
Have you though about giving the armour a purple glaze/ wash then highlighting up to mithril silver again it gives a nice tint and a bit of depth plus will make them different to the blueish tinted high elf ones that are standard.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice scheme Syph!  I look forward to seeing how this develops as I like your painting style and it will be nice to see how you do standard flesh.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> Thats a nice start.
> Have you though about giving the armour a purple glaze/ wash then highlighting up to mithril silver again it gives a nice tint and a bit of depth plus will make them different to the blueish tinted high elf ones that are standard.


It's currently washed with Badab Black, I'll highlight with pure Mithril Silver, then try a watered down Leviathan Purple. I've got to be careful not to overdo the purple or people won't know the difference between my Dark Elves and this lot!


squeek said:


> Nice scheme Syph!  I look forward to seeing how this develops as I like your painting style and it will be nice to see how you do standard flesh.


Thanks squeek. Not much more to do on it, so hoping to finish tonight and then back to the spiky scaly evil ones. :spiteful:

With regards the skin, I can give the recipe now - it's only 1 stage off what I want it to look like.

Tallarn over black.
1:1 Tallarn/Elf Flesh
Elf Flesh
1:1 Bleached Bone/Elf Flesh
Bleached bone
Wash with watered down Ogryn, then much thinner Devlan just between the fingers. 
1:1 Bleached Bone/White (not done yet)


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, This one will be a great to watch! Looks like you have quite a bit of purchasing ahead of you Syph.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> Yes, This one will be a great to watch! Looks like you have quite a bit of purchasing ahead of you Syph.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chaosftw


I picked up 16 archers for £5 cos I like the old school armoured archers (and they match the 8 I already have). I got/will be getting Alith Anar from Concrete Hero as part of my second prize win in the painting comp (keep your eyes peeled for a Black Dragon appearing in my Dark Elves thread....) and the other bits, if I'm clever with plastic mages/nobles, should come to about £120. That's a bargain!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Syph said:


> I picked up 16 archers for £5 cos I like the old school armoured archers (and they match the 8 I already have). I got/will be getting Alith Anar from Concrete Hero as part of my second prize win in the painting comp (keep your eyes peeled for a Black Dragon appearing in my Dark Elves thread....) and the other bits, if I'm clever with plastic mages/nobles, should come to about £120. That's a bargain!


Thats really cool! Can't pass on deals like that. Its good you have this all planned out! I think its a game in itself to get an army together while spending the least amount of money 

Good on ya!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bit of an update. Did a coat of silver over the initial coat and wash, painted the first layer of white on the trim and purple on the gems. Not much more to do now really.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I like it, how practical is it as an army scheme? Is it something you can feasibly apply to 80+ models and still keep the same standard? Not saying you can't just interested since he looks more than just tabletop to me.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> I like it, how practical is it as an army scheme? Is it something you can feasibly apply to 80+ models and still keep the same standard? Not saying you can't just interested since he looks more than just tabletop to me.


I'm a bit of a sadist, because I'd still go for the same standard anyway! I always try and paint my models the best I can. Obviously where I can cut corners (arms behind shields etc) I will, but for the most part I'd go for it. 

To be honest though, it's actually a really simple scheme to do. I'd say in fact it's easier to paint than my Dark Elves, because if I mix slightly different shades of grey it'd be less noticeable than shades of purple for instance. It's a very limited pallet at present. Even though it's been longer between updates, he's probably took me less than 2 hours as he stands. Maybe less than that actually.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I like the Armor very cleanly painted! I also like the Cape, I am terrible at them so I always envy those who do them well! The only thing is the purple gems look like they need a white dot on them like a point where the light hits them dead on sort of thing. Maybe I am wrong but I have seen it on others and it tends to bring them out a little more.

Always good work syph!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Those gems are miles off done yet Fab, just wait and see  

Talking myself up to do glowing runes on the swords too, just to add a bit of colour...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Syph said:


> Those gems are miles off done yet Fab, just wait and see
> 
> Talking myself up to do glowing runes on the swords too, just to add a bit of colour...


Fair enough sir. Ill just sit and wait then!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice Idea Syph, I'll be watching this one.


----------

